# Fritz!Box Repeat Fritz!Box (mit Telefon?)



## AIKler (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo

ich habe einen Anschluss (ADSL+ISDN) mit einer Fritzbox 7390 im Wohnzimmer.

Jetzt möchte ich ein Stockwerk tiefer mein Büro ausbauen. Internet ist bereits durch den Repeater-Modus der FB7170 realisiert. Da brauch dann auch noch einen Fax / Telefonanschluss.

Meine Frage:

Ist dieses Szenario möglich???
Wenn ja, wie????

Vielen Dank

Christoph


----------



## Nino14 (11. Juli 2014)

Hi,

wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, kannst du an der Fritz!Box 7390 IP Telefone anmelden.

Folgendes Szenario: Du richtest an deiner FB7170 als VoIP Server deine 7390 ein (an der 7390 müssen vorher für jede Nummer IP Endgeräte eingerichtet werden). Dann kannst du an deiner 7170 Telefone und Faxe anschließen die über VoIP (bzw. SIP) mit deiner 7390 sprechen. Von dort gehen die Gespräche dann per VoIP/ISDN oder Analog weiter.

VG
Nino


----------

